# Sheryl Crow an Hirntumor erkrankt



## beachkini (6 Juni 2012)

​
Die Welt sorgt sich um Popsängerin Sheryl Crow. Im Interview mit dem “Las Vergas Review-Journal”, erklärte die 50-Jährige, dass sie an einem Gehirntumor leidet. “Ich machte mir ernsthaft Sorgen um mein Gedächtnis, dass ich zum Arzt ging und ein MRT machen ließ.” Das Ergebnis der Magnet-Resonanz-Tomografie vom vergangenen November: “Ich fand heraus, dass ich einen Gehirntumor habe”, so Crow. Erst vor sechs Jahren erkrankte die Sängerin an Brustkrebs, war aber schnell wieder rehabilitiert. Im Interview gibt Sheryl Crow aber selber Entwarnung und versichert, dass es ihr gut ginge. Laut der Ärzten sei der Tumor in Crows Hirn harmlos.

Wie die Sängerin erklärte, wusste sie bereits im Vorfeld das etwas nicht in Ordnung war. Besorgniserregend wurde es, als Sheryl Crow während eines Konzerts in Florida auf der Bühne den Text zu ihrem Song “Soak Up The Sun” vergaß. Doch sie beruhigte ihre Fans, als sie nach dem “Patzer” anfing zu scherzen: “Ich bin 50, was kann ich sagen? Mein Gehirn ist vor die Hunde gegangen.”

Da der diagnostizierte Hirntumor gutartig sein soll, macht sich Cheryl Crow keine großen Sorgen. Doch “es regt sie auf”, wie sie verrät. Auch ihr Pressesprecher bestätigt gegenüber “E! News”, dass ein gutartiger Hirntumor keine fatalen Folgen mit sich bringt: “Sheryl zeigt keine Symptome, und alles ist gut. Sie habe nur eine Randbemerkung in dem Interview gemacht. Es sollte niemanden in Alarmbereitschaft versetzen. Es geht ihr großartig, sie ist gesund und glücklich.” Gute Besserung Cheryl!


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Juni 2012)

Diese Frau ist stark und wird auch das überstehen. Es bleibt ihr ja auch nichts anderes übrig!


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Juni 2012)

der bleibt auch nichts erspart :thx:


----------

